# Potty training - success story



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't normally brag but i guess i've been feeling the need to share our success story with someone...

In December, when ds was 32 months old, i decided i would start potty training. This timing was partly because i had a whole month of only working p/t and partly because ds just seemed ready. We talked about it for a bit leading up to the time, and then the day before i told him i'd take away his diapers during the day starting the next day, which i did. For the next two weeks ds was naked from the waist down. He had to learn to pee and poo on the potty as the only other option was on the floor, and he hates being dirty so that wasn't an option for him. He had a few pee accidents, which we treated as no big deal but told him firmly that pee goes in potty, and has been using the potty ever since. After the two weeks of being naked from the waist down (it felt like such a long time!) we gave him pants - no underwear - for about a week. Then he finally got his underwear, which were very cute with cars as an extra reward. He's now totally day time potty trained. After each use of the bathroom we give him 2 M&M's, which we will soon start to phase out with stickers. He's even started using the big toilet with his seat on it (one of those kids seats that screws on top of the normal seat - he didn't like the ones that just sit there as they can move around and apparently he was scared of falling in). His diaper is almost always dry when he wakes up in the morning, the first thing he does is pees. We are thinking about taking away his night diapers as he seems ready but don't want to rush him, probably we'll wait until after his third birthday, which also coincides with when i'll be back down to p/t work. 

All of this is to say that if you're nervous about potty training know that sometimes it goes quite smoothly, it isn't always horrible. Sometimes it's actually pretty easy. 

Our daughter is 1 and i'm thinking we may not get so lucky twice, but who knows, right!!


----------



## TheStrongWave (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, Viola! Your post was pretty encouraging! Thanks so muchfor sharing it with us. J We potty trained our little girl when she wasaround 14 months (Yes, it's true!) and she was a pro at it when she reached 16 months.We didn't take her diaper off in the nights until a month and a half later. Youcould try training your daughter when you know she's ready to walk around byherself. Best of luck, mommy! 
TheStrongWave


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you


----------

